# Honda Civic front speaker problem



## elstevodiablo (Aug 3, 2010)

Hello everyone,
Today my DB651's came in, but when I went to install them in my 1997 Honda Civic Sedan I realized that my car only had 3 mounting holes while my new speakers needed 4. The new speaker also has a slightly larger magnet. What do?


Edit: Forgot to mention it was a Sedan


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

align it and either drill new holes or mount it to the door using existing holes and mount the speaker to the wood ring.

Check the install gallery


----------



## elstevodiablo (Aug 3, 2010)

Problem is I cant seem to fit the entire speaker in and put the Honda cover over it.


----------



## elstevodiablo (Aug 3, 2010)

Also where is this install gallery? I'm new here so sorry if that's a dumb question.


----------



## jmontoya21 (Apr 8, 2010)

check this thread out i posted some info as i had to deal with a similar issue on my 01 civic it involved cutting and spacers.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ting-round-driver-honda-horseshoe-cutout.html


----------



## elstevodiablo (Aug 3, 2010)

Hmm similar problem, but my mount is different. And I have another issue being that I can't get the grill (kick panel?) from the door back on.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

elstevodiablo said:


> Also where is this install gallery? I'm new here so sorry if that's a dumb question.


DIYMA Build Logs - DIYMA.com

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-build-logs/69571-1995-civic-coupe.html


----------



## elstevodiablo (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks! My cars a Sedan and from the 1996-2000 line so the doors are entirely different, but thanks anyways. I'm gonna look through the build logs and see if anyone had any similar issues.


----------



## elstevodiablo (Aug 3, 2010)

Alright everyone thanks for your help, I got the speakers in and they seem to be working well. For anyone else who has this problem with a civic and speakers with big magnets, pretty much you have to cut the plastic basket in the end off and make your own holes, the speaker grill didnt fit on mine but the Honda OEM one did so it all worked out. Here's a video that explains it on a coupe, but the premise is pretty much the same. 

YouTube - ‪1998 Civic Front Speaker Upgrade (Larger Than Stock)‬‎

Thanks everyone for the help!


----------

